# EARTHQUAKE!!!



## TDI-line (27 Feb 2008)

Anyone here this today, struck about 1.00 AM with the epicentre near Market Rasen in North Lincolnshire.

Well it awoke me and my wife with a very loud noise and a rush of air, and the house shook, had a quick check of the tanks   , all ok, then back to bed.

Did remind me of Buncefield again.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Voo (27 Feb 2008)

Yep felt this one 

I'm sure i heard a noise before it all started, but couldnt be sure at the time as to whether i was just dreaming or not. 

Good to see another yellow belly around !!


----------



## TDI-line (27 Feb 2008)

Where abouts are you Voo?


----------



## Voo (27 Feb 2008)

Just down the road from you - Spalding


----------



## nickyc (27 Feb 2008)

Thought I was being burgled!


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2008)

Yes, had the kids in tears, bless 'em.

Shook the windows and my bed.  A weird 5 seconds until I realised what it was...


----------



## Keith (27 Feb 2008)

Like nickyc it woke me up and I thought I was being burgled. Fish and tanks OK.


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Feb 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
what earthquake?


----------



## TDI-line (27 Feb 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> what earthquake?



Too much beer again eh Dan?


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Feb 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> Yep felt this one
> 
> I'm sure i heard a noise before it all started,



My neighnour said he did aswell but he wasn't sure as it was to early in morning!


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Feb 2008)

Woke me up too and then I took ages to get back to sleep.  Been tired and grumpy all day; kids were so happy today...

(At least we covered why earthquakes happen so can tick that off the science list; they were all playing with the skin on their school custard today at lunch!)


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Feb 2008)

It showed up on all the turbine vibration monitoring we have at work.

There was a much smaller one near Conway a year or two ago as well that we recorded.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Feb 2008)

You bunch of sleeping moaners. lol

I was on tippy toes balanced on the edge of the bath stretching up with a cartridge gun siliconing the top of the tiled area Ive just done in my bathroom.

Guess what......



.....1 day off work and a very lucky bunny....

....My feet went backwards and off the bath edge and my rib cage smashed onto the bath edge.

Then I heard things vibrating like mad and though I had burst a pipe under the bath (I changed the taps last week!!!)

It was only in the evening that my Mum rang to ask if the earthquake woke me up? to which I replied 'what earthquake'  

The inevitable answer at the end from me was ' I was awake at 1am and didn't even know there was an earthquake but it is good to know that my balance is OK and that I haven't knacke4red anything in the house. lol 

Luckily just a little bruising and a nastly laughing wife.

Andy


----------



## daniel19831123 (28 Feb 2008)

guess I am one of the few that sleep so soundly that an earthquake didn't manage to wake me up. I even told my friend she must be so tired that she is hallucinating when she talks about earthquake during breakfast. lol


----------



## gixer (28 Feb 2008)

Welcome to my world 

Luckily there's been no bad earthquakes since i've been living here, a few tremors but nothing bad.
It's a bit weird waling into a old building looking and thinking "if there's an earthquake now i'm screwed" 

Really hope that's the last for another couple of hundred years in the UK, brick buildings and earthquakes are not good bed partners.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Feb 2008)

Nope I didn't feel it, and I was awake!

George you seem way too young to have children.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Feb 2008)

I slept through any tremours so missed all the fun.  Mind, I live in Coventry and I doubt I would of felt much.  Fish tanks seem fine though


----------

